# White, soft heels???



## MyTyPony (Sep 21, 2016)

Recently with the wet weather I've noticed my mare's heels have gone white and soggy.
She's kept out 24/7 and the pasture is pretty well drained but can become very wet with a sudden load of rain and round by the gate is a huge wet and muddy patch.
I've read up on it a bit and some people with the same symptoms are saying it could be thrush. There is no smell or discharge and she isn't sore though so am not entirely sure. Any help would be very much appreciated. inkunicorn:

Thank you


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

My boys heels are white and soft, it doesn't seem to be causing a problem.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Curious, I've never heard of this. Is it the actual hoof wall/sole at the heels that are soft and soggy? I may not have the right picture in my head.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Welllll, this comes under the category "Yes, I guess not" :shock:

It is common for the heel bulbs to turn white and soft if they have been in moisture for a few hours.

The heel bulbs themselves will not get thrush BUT the frog can develop a crack back by the heel bulbs (the central sulci), and an odorless/laming thrush can develop deep inside that crack. I say laming because, if left untreated, the bacteria will migrate deeper and deeper into the hoof.

The smelly thrush is found in the collateral grooves along both sides of the frogs.

Even if your horse doesn't have thrush, given the continuous wet conditions it lives in, it would be prudent to keep the hooves cleaned out and apply some sort of preventative in the central sulci and in the collateral grooves.

Banixx. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...ferralID=f4887269-857d-11e6-b7ae-005056946dac


Absorbine Hooflex Thrush Remedy. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...ferralID=d0829822-857d-11e6-b7ae-005056946dac


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> It is common for the heel bulbs to turn white and soft if they have been in moisture for a few hours.


Ok, it's about the heel bulbs not the heels themselves. Didn't know.............


----------

